# Personality Type and Music



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

What is your personality type and what is your favourite type of music? (Yes, there's music you can _like_) but I mean, your very favourite genre.

Mine is 70s, 80s pop rock, alternative/indie rock/rock pop, and early-mid 00's punk/or pop punk. (And Vocaloid and Jrock, Jpop, but that's hard to explain.)

And what is your most hated type of music. Music you just can't stand.
For me its rap,hip-hop,rnb,(most) metal,heavy metal, county, and modern music, especially modern mainstream.

Just want to see if there's a blanket genre for each type.


----------



## FemmeOnTheProwl (Oct 4, 2017)

ISTP

I like current/popular music... hip hop, current hits, 10's+.

Grew up being a total rock head though. Diehard Alternative/Rock/Metal fan back in the day.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP

My favorite genre is metal/rock. My favorite subgenres are melodic death metal, gothic metal, nu metal, alternative metal/rock, hard rock, pop punk, power metal.

I like pop music, mostly from the 80s and 2000s. I haven't really been into most of what plays the Billboard Top Charts for a few years. I also dig musicals. Classical is a genre that I appreciate but don't listen to regularly.

I can't stand electronic, rap, and country in general, but there are a few exceptions to each of those genres.


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

ISFP

Folk music, folk music, folk music...with some indie and rock thrown in there. My favorite artists are Neil Young, Nick Cave, Jack White, and Father John Misty. I enjoy a bit of Dylan as well.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ-T

I had to vote "Other" because there are too many genres I like to pick just one fave. Metal, Industrial, Electronia, Techno, Technofunk, Cyberpunk, Country, Bluegrass, Dance, Trance, New Wave, Synth Pop, Synthwave, Alternative, Classic Rock, Prog Rock, video game soundtracks...I could go on and on. I even like some old school Hip-Hop.

I have an aversion to gangsta rap.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

INFP, reggae, rap, trance.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ISFP, and most exclusively:

Rock
Heavy metal
Rap
Hip Hop
Electronic
'90s, '00s, '10s (I listen to a lot of '90s grunge rock and East Coast '90s rap/hip hop. That's mostly what I was referring to when I said I liked those genres above, though I have exceptions for some current stuff from rap.)


----------



## doge_fan (Oct 10, 2017)

INFP-T

Indie/Alternative 'U')/


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

INFJ and Classical! I'll happily listen to and enjoy most other genres as well in the right situations, but they don't reach nearly the same wonderful heights for me as classical music does.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm exxp, 

I like indie rock the best

I don't like hiphop


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

INTJ.

I used to really like rap and still do but to a much lesser extent because I find it hilarious how confident they all try to make out they are.

But my absolutely favourite kind of music is instrumental - specifically, progressive house, drum and bass, trance, dance - anything with a nice rhythm and flow.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

INFJ.

Fave genres are synthwave and vaporwave/ambient. Stuff that's dreamy and a little melancholic. But I also really enjoy future funk. 

I don't like pop punk or classical. I WISH I liked classical but I like the emotion to play out slowly in my music and classical jumps around too much.


----------



## Dissenter (Jul 31, 2017)

I am an INFJ and I mostly listen to western classical. However, I listen to Hindustani classical (Ghazal/Qawali) and vocal jazz on occasion.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

ENFJ, 

I like just about anything that isn't rap, hip-hop, or "screamo" (I like the electric guitar in metal music, but when someone starts screaming, I'm out). 

What I listen to really just depends on my mood.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

ISFP

I love metal and all of its sub genres (with a few exceptions) but nothing tops doom metal for me. Especially depressive death/doom and funeral doom.


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

ISFP. I like rock, punk and metal to put it super simply- I hate giving things specific genres cause it gets super messy when it comes to certain bands... And I have such an eclectic taste that it's just pointless to even try. I like most things from Devo and The B-52s to Metallica and System Of A Down but my favourite bands right now are probably Soundgarden, Tool, Slaves, Wellwater Conspiracy and Pearl Jam. I listen to tons of other stuff too, random 80s pop songs and the Butthole Surfers and stuff.
As for my least favourites, I'm not a big fan of the stuff that's been in the charts for a few years now (there's a rare exception though) and I don't like classical. I love symphonic metal, and orchestral stuff like the Elder Scrolls soundtracks, but I just can't stand classical for some reason. *shrugs*


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISFP

I like the old school rap and hiphop, but mostly listen to either classic rock or heavy metal.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

INTJ (rock, metal and classical music).


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm all about hip-hop, rap, RnB, retro music and a good handful of pop.
I put 'other' as well for grime and garage, even though garage could be electronic. And then there's eurobeat as well.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

INTP

I like electric, and vaporwave music. I also listen to punk rock on occasion, but for the most part I listen to vaporwave and electric music.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

ENFP

Rock, metal, indie/alternative, 80s cheesy-ass synth pop, 90s grunge/alternative

I dislike most rap, like the kind about fuckin' bitches. I can at least respect political rap like "Fuck the Police" etc., even if I don't _like _it per se. I *HATE*modern country music. It's the worst. There's literally a song that goes "Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey/Whiskey makes my baby a lil' bit frisky" Ugh. And I live in Bumfuck, Wisconsin, and rural people seem to like to play it all the fucking time. UGH. I dislike most pop and R&B, too. It's extremely derivative. Not that rock/alternative doesn't have derivative tendencies, but it seems to be less so imo.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP: voted for electronic, indie/alternative and trance, and 90's/00's/10's. Forgot to vote for other lol. I like jazz, rap/hip-hop, pop, metal at times too.

I don't hate a genre of music in particular. I've learned to appreciate everything, as long it is authentique.


----------



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

INFP

I love classical music, soundtracks, rock, some pop and I absolutely love all the 60, 70 and 80 music. 

For what I don't like, electronic and heavy metal. I can stand some rap but It's mostly a meh for me.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

INTJ

Instrumental is my favorite, especially from soundtracks.

I like some stuff from almost every genre. I find country to be tolerable at best though, and only for a short period of time. Bluegrass has literally caused physical pain in my ears.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> ENFP
> 
> Rock, metal, indie/alternative, 80s cheesy-ass synth pop, 90s grunge/alternative
> 
> I dislike most rap, like the kind about fuckin' bitches. I can at least respect political rap like "Fuck the Police" etc., even if I don't _like _it per se. I *HATE*modern country music. It's the worst. There's literally a song that goes *"Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey/Whiskey makes my baby a lil' bit frisky"* Ugh. And I live in Bumfuck, Wisconsin, and rural people seem to like to play it all the fucking time. UGH. I dislike most pop and R&B, too. It's extremely derivative. Not that rock/alternative doesn't have derivative tendencies, but it seems to be less so imo.


Oh my goodness, those lyrics...

I hate modern country too.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Anything besides opera and some country or r&b for that matter.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP (maybe)

Very much into prog and psychedelic rock.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

ISTP

Only ones I didn't choose are Trance, Rap, Jazz, and Metal/Heavy Metal


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

I love pop (J-pop especially) and rap for day to day easy listening, with a touch of jazz in between. It's rare for me now to headbang to edgy metal like I did in late 00s, but I still like some more experimental bands like Sigh and Diablo Swing Orchestra, and pretty much the same goes for electronica.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

INTJ. I like punk rock, classic rock, space rock, metal, and classical. I dislike rap and techno/dubstep/trance music. I find techno particularly annoying. Like I'm having a seizure and it's boring.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

INTP. My favorite genres are black metal and death metal.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

5w4 sx, strong ne, and seemingly strong ti and fi but that's not a fucking type

i love jazz, modern classical/composition, many flavors of punk, especially riot grrrl, noise music, math rock, EAI/onkyo, industrial, ebm, idm, ambient, many flavors of experimental stuff, french pop, the beach boys, the elephant 6 offshoots, grindcore, bjork, and angry folk singers with acoustic guitars.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Listen to all kinds of music. The only type of music I don't usually like is mainstream pop. The songs I listen to are usually quite intense, and I've been listening to heavier genres lately. Also a few chill youtube channels I like to listen to when I want to relax.

Here's my music library from last.fm
https://www.last.fm/user/raicheu/library
records music you listen to on your web browser


----------



## The Pikabot (Nov 19, 2017)

I like some pop songs, especially ones where the artist is really innovative and makes it sound different from the mainstream. I also have this soundtrack of anime-ish piano music (from The Soul of Wind) that I love listening to while studying. 
I tend to be selective about which songs I like. There's not even a set of criteria that determines this, it's just that certain songs that really "click" and give me a special feeling, these are the ones I end of listening to over and over. As a result I tend to gravitate toward emotional songs.
The pop songs I like tend to be the really well-known already, but that's probably because my knowledge of pop culture sucks and I don't know very many artists/celebrities beyond the ones most people know about.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 18, 2017)

>no vaporwave
>no witch house

kys


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP

Likes - 
My favourites are Classical and Movie Scores - I like full orchestras for the depth of sound and such potential for expression with so many different instruments providing different layers and effects. I love music that sounds grand or even epic. 

I also really like things like Enya and Loreena McKennit, more traditional celtic (fiddle/bagpipe), renaissance (with old instruments like hurdy gurdy and hammered dulcimer and such), some 'world' music like stuff with steel drums or didgeridoo or sitar, and various electronic and 'new age' sort of things. And I like old musicals and 'big band' music and ragtime and some jazz (nothing _too_ crazy with improvisation and no on the smooth jazz, but some jazz is really fun). 


Dislikes - 
I guess I'd have to say I hate rap the most because it always sounds mad to me and I just find it really grating and annoying, but honestly I reeeeeeally dislike pretty much everything that is based around guitar-drums-singer. I mostly prefer instrumental songs without words, and if there is singing then a language I don't know is preferable. 

I find it super obnoxious (and kinda cheesy) when there is a snare-drum ticking off the beat on 2 and 4, UG like sticking your head inside a clock or metronome, and generally dislike modern drum sets altogether (except in Jazz). 

I also really dislike abstract 'classical' music, and I can't stand really scratchy-screatchy violin solos where it's suuper dramatic - these tend to make my stomach twist and I feel really tense and ill. I've also found some choral/vocal pieces to do this to me when there's.... I don't know, the wrong intervals between two voices so it feels like the notes are too...open? and so it kind of clashes to me, I'm not sure exactly the right terms, but yeah.... some music makes me feel really stressed and sick.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

the last.fm account of an infp

*What i listened to in the last two weeks:*










*What i listened to in the last year and a half (though there are large gaps in it):*


















I didn't use last.fm from september to january this year due technical difficulties and also earlier last year, there was a gap for like four - five months, so i may have missed some songs that i listened back than a lot. Like Braids, Nicole Dollanganger and Empress Of would all be way higher on the list, Agar Agar too probably. DJ Boring and lots of other artists (what saddens me but okay), can't change it.

The only rock groups that made it in of those two lists are La Femme and Ozric Tentacles... . 



> La Femme is a French psych-punk rock band established by keyboard player Marlon Magnée and guitarist Sacha Got in Biarritz. Many members joined in later including bass player Sam Lefevre, drummer Noé Delmas and Lucas Nunez from Paris. The group was named La Femme in 2010. The band got to know the lead singer Clémence Quélennec on the internet. Other members include Clara Luciani, Jane Peynot and Marilou Chollet.
> 
> The band's music is described as synthetic and hypnotic influenced by Velvet Underground, Kraftwerk and mix of coldwave, punk and yéyé.





> Ozric Tentacles (also known as The Ozrics) are an English instrumental rock band, whose music incorporates elements from a diverse range of genres, including psychedelic rock, progressive rock, space rock, jazz fusion, electronic music, dub music, world music, and ambient music. Formed in Somerset in 1983, the band has released over 30 albums selling over a million copies worldwide despite never having signed to a major recording label. Throughout many line-up changes over the years, co-founder and guitarist Ed Wynne has remained the only original member of the band. The band is now credited as one of the major influences of the UK festival scene's re-emergence, becoming particularly associated with the Glastonbury Festival and their handmade series of cassette releases, sold at gigs and through a fan club.


My favourite music album is Grimes - Halfaxa



> Grimes' music is varied, including an eclectic mix of styles which she herself describes as "ADD music", it shifts frequently and dramatically – "I go through phases a lot."[70] Her work has been likened to various artists, including Björk,[33] Siouxsie Sioux[12] and Enya[71] and she was described by Tastemakers Magazine as an "alien love-child of Aphex Twin and ABBA"[72] The Guardian summarised her musical style: "By sounding a little like everything you've ever heard, the whole sounds like nothing you've ever heard."[73] Her music has experimented with elements of art pop, synthpop,[74] witch house,[75] baroque pop, dream pop,[76] ambient, and electro-R&B.[77]
> 
> According to Grimes, around when she first began songwriting she had a realization as to how music was created after listening to Panda Bear's album Person Pitch, which she describes "jumpstarted" her mind. She explains, "Up until that point I had basically only made weird atonal drone music, with no sense of songwriting. I barely understood anything about music, it seemed like a mystery. But suddenly all music clicked into place and seemed so simple and easy. I was pretty much able to spontaneously write songs immediately after listening to this album once."[78] On her music making process she has also said, "I have a nervous tic. When I was a kid, I would constantly be banging on things with my foot. Making music has been a really good mechanism for releasing some kind of percussive issue that I have. It's usually about finding a perfect beat; I play around until I get a tempo I like and then it's just a matter of filling in the blanks".[73] Grimes utilizes looping and layering techniques, particularly with vocals; many of her songs feature layers of over fifty different vocal tracks which create an "ethereal" sound.[71]





> Halfaxa has been described as a goth-pop and witch house release. Grimes has said Halfaxa was created to "evoke the feeling of believing in God in a very Medieval Christian way", and has described it as her "medieval" album


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The poll doesn't include my favorite genre of all: Folk.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ

I've been really into mid-2000s pop rock and folk lately. Basically anything melodic that can also be described as mellow or chill is right up my alley. My music taste is all over the place-- from 60s/70s rock to modern pop to 2000s emo-- but the _majority_ of it has that chilled out vibe to string it all together.


----------



## thm (Jan 22, 2018)

INFP, and I like a lot of stuff. Most of what I listen to probably falls under:

-art/prog/psychedelic/experimental rock/pop (a lot of stuff I listened to as a kid included The Beatles, The Beach Boys, and Pink Floyd--nowadays I still listen to that but also a lot of stuff like Deerhunter, Radiohead, The Olivia Tremor Control, Grizzly Bear, etc.)

-indie folk/lo-fi rock (anything from Iron & Wine to Fleet Foxes to Neutral Milk Hotel to Elliott Smith--also I'm a Sufjan Stevens stan of sorts, but he kinda spans different genres)

-rap (generally more lyrical or "different" stuff--generic trap beat + repetitive lyrics about being addicted to prescription drugs is a formula for music I'm not a fan of)


----------



## deaddead (Jan 1, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/lonewlf/sets/cocainetears

only the best of the best


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP

My favorites are rock/metal, rap/hip hop, and electronic. Least favorites are country and 90% of modern pop.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

INFP

Anything raw where I can distinguish every instrument. I'm very mood dependant and can hate a genre as quick as I fall in love with it. I tend to avoid rap/hip-hop/metal/electronic, or anything with constant, repetitive beats like da-dun-dun-DA-da-dun-dun-DA-da-dun-dun-DA - it makes my beating heart very uncomfortable.

Yeah, I don't have a favourite. I've been called an all-rounder, so that's what I go with. Lately I've been listening to a lot of 1940s music, and My Chemical Romance -- they couldn't be any more different.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

> I tend to avoid rap/hip-hop/metal/electronic


I'm INFP and I love all 4 of those genres.  Although it's hard for me to pick a single favorite genre because I listen to bands more than I do genres. Regardless, here are what I consider to be my favorites:

Electronic (Owl City), pop (Sekai No Owari, Taylor Swift, Maroon 5, P!nk, Katy Perry, Ed Sheeran), rock (Breaking Benjamin, Blue October, Nine Inch Nails), nu metal (Korn, Evanescence, Linkin Park), gothic/symphonic metal (Nightwish, Within Temptation), power metal (Straight Line Stitch) and rap/hip-hop (Eminem, Insane Clown Posse). 

I like a bit of country, too - something like 2-3 songs by Luke Bryan and Jake Owen. Sky Sailing is great but I have no idea what genre that is. Oh, and sometimes I listen to Weird Al. 

The only music I dislike is slow music _that doesn't have a powerful emotion attached to it_. I love slow romantic songs, and slow sad songs. But I had one roommate who always played this music that felt very calm and happy yet dispassionate, and I just didn't like it. No idea what genre that constitutes, though.


----------



## Dalkri (Feb 10, 2018)

My favorite genre of music is Post-Hardcore and I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## Maypop15 (Aug 11, 2017)

ESFP (I think, as of now). I have a pretty eclectic taste in music and enjoy a lot of different genres, with the exception of rap, modern mainstream pop, dubstep or whatever all the cool kids listen to now, and country (though I do enjoy some good classic country artists, such as Willie Nelson). I often enjoy peaceful tunes (think Mazzy Star type stuff), but a minute later I'm jamming to Reignwolf. Sometimes I surprise friends because I'm a rainbows and ponies kind of person, but I do enjoy some good rock n' roll. :rockon:


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

INFP.
Been in love with rap music since I can choose what I listen to.
But I like all kinds of so-called black music, from memphis blues to current r&b... funk, soul mostly.
I also have a thing for trip hop and electro rooted in black music.
I've amassed quite a roomful (if that's even a word) of vinyls and cds.

Oh yeah maybe some examples of my favorite artists:
60s
- James Brown
- Jimi Hendrix
- Beatles (especially the latter years)
70s
- Funkadelic
- Ohio Players
- The Meters
80s
- The Time
- George Clinton
- Bar Kays
90s
- De La Soul
- Ras Kass
- Wu-Tang
00s
- Brother Ali
- MF Doom
10s
- Brockhampton (they're killing it right now)
- SZA
- Kendrick Lamar, obviously

Just a small sample though, not sure it helps define my style...

Yet another edit, I just realized there was another question: What do I hate ? Any song with cheesy lyrics in French. I don't mind cheesy lyrics in English because it sounds good anyway. But singing in French does not sound good naturally, so they have to really work on the lyrics to make it compelling. And I struggle to find good current lyricists, they're kinda stuck in the 60s. I love Brel and Brassens. I don't like metal because of the growled voices. I respect musical virtuosity but it just doesn't sound good to me. I like a lot of so-called electro music but trance and techno on the other hand, that's not doing it for me neither.


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

ENTP 
Punk rock ( not that new poppy shit)
Some glam metal, some rock and some thrash metal

I think my music taste is more STP


----------



## Empty.Sack.Of.Numbers (Feb 20, 2018)

ISTJ (6w5)

Black Metal, Heavy Metal, Death Metal and Thrash Metal.
(And sometimes 80s Dark Wave.)


----------



## XionZa (Oct 27, 2017)

ENTP

I always adored classical music. I like rock as well.
Used to listen to Hip Hop, doesn't really interest me anymore.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

ExxP
Classical music - because it's exciting!

Songs with clever lyrics

The Beatles, REM, and a few "hits" - Journey of the Sorcerer, Kashmir, Self Control...


----------



## Glop (Oct 9, 2017)

I voted for '60s, seventies, eighties', or at least I hope I did but my computer was glitching out a bit. I don't listen to much of the eighties but I really like fifties, sixties and seventies rock when it comes to music. I also like classical, instumental, indie/alternative and a bit of jazz.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

INFP - I listen to indie music on soundcloud under the genres of lofi and phonk. Both genres have aspects of them that refer to hiphop, so I guess I listen to hiphop.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

INTJ

I’m a fan of most genres. My favorites are electronic, 2000’s pop, trance, and alternative. I like listening to lofi or jazz while I’m working or just relaxing, and I also enjoy classical/rock/rap from time to time. I’m not a big fan of metal or country, but I will listen to them occasionally.


----------



## coconutsmoothie (Feb 28, 2018)

I cant remember what I picked but I'm open to all music from any country as long as it sounds good.

My favs:

Classical music..... more like "Epic music". The Epic genre gives me life makes me feel like a badass boss coming to conquer all. The feels. Its all about the feels.

Hard Rock is my JAM. The feels. The feels.

I love Soca, Reggae, reggaeton etc. Those feels make you feel like every little thing gonna be alright!! I wanna groove and start dancing! (Throwing shade at how weak the poll choices are with the genres but it's okay we can't all be perfect.)


----------



## gargoyle (Mar 13, 2018)

kpop


----------



## BlueFrog (Mar 15, 2018)

INTP

Classical music of all kinds, from arias to ballet.
International Folk and instrumentals, from NW Europe thru Eastern Europe, India, SE Asia, China, Japan. Don't like traditional Asian vocals but do like some contemporary Pop.
Exploring for new music on YouTube.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

ESFP

- 80s music 
- Early 90s music
- Dance
- Hip Hop
- Rock

If I had to choose one then it is 80s music.


----------

